# Any Texas printers in here?



## Skiddem

Looking for any screenprinters in Texas just to make some networking connections.


----------



## gresults

houston Texas here..


----------



## Texas Slick

Vidor,TX here


----------



## Skiddem

gresults said:


> houston Texas here..


Good to meet you. I'm actually from Houston but I live in East Texas now. Do you have a website or anything?


----------



## Skiddem

Texas Slick said:


> Vidor,TX here


I've never been to Vidor, but that's outside of Houston right? Good to meet you. You got a website?


----------



## Texas Slick

I have several websites. My son's the IT guy.
Nice to meet y'all. Vidor is 90 mi. east of Houston, by Beaumont.


----------



## ggraphics

workin & "L-I-V-I-N" in L-view. Welcome.


----------



## Skiddem

ggraphics said:


> workin & "L-I-V-I-N" in L-view. Welcome.


You work and live in Longview? I'm in Gladewater.


----------



## kkent

I'm in Central Texas, outside of Brownwood


----------



## Skiddem

Any of you offer embroidery services?


----------



## gresults

Hey there again, guess you can't put web addresses in post, I'm in Graphic Results in Houston Texas we do a little of everything so need any pointers etc. just drop us a line.


----------



## kkent

Yes, and signage and promotional. Takes a little bit of everything!!


----------



## ggraphics

We do embroidery, screen printing, DTG printing, Vinyl iron-ons.


----------



## texasjack49

New Braunfels here. We do Promotional products, Sublimation printing and heat transfers. We contract out any DTG, silkscreen and embroidery. Just bought a used Pad Printer to do small quantities in house but it can do about 1000 imprints per hour.


----------



## New1

Anyone in the DFW area?


----------



## imeccentric

Killeen, TX here. Embroidery and digitizing and some printing.


----------



## Skiddem

couple hours east of dfw


----------



## Lynny

Hello fellow Texans, I am definately not a "printer" but I am in Austin, and I am glad I found this forum. I was mainly looking for a Operators manual for my dads old Signmaker IVB. Hope to be printing something someday though


----------



## werdizthaword

Houston,Tx here....just a start up now, but hope to be running with big boys.


----------



## EMBDenton

Did you find anyone in the DFW area? Looking to replace our current screenprinter....


----------



## TOLArep

I know lots of printers throughout 4 states since I sell blanks to some of them. What are you looking for?


----------



## rickwTexas

I'm in Arlington, TX, not really a printer persay... I'm one of the local artists, but I do have ink under my fingernails from helping out... and I hear the click-whoosh of a 6-auto in my nightmares...


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I am in Houston. Post your name and sevices in the Lone star thread when you get a chance.


----------



## swaggyblue

Nacogdoches here any one close or in east texas could give me pointers on printing

new to priting but have the designs


----------



## Skiddem

swaggyblue said:


> Nacogdoches here any one close or in east texas could give me pointers on printing
> 
> new to priting but have the designs


i am in gladewater. you can pm me if you want some contact info.


----------



## mrmagoo82

Bridge City, Texas Here


----------



## RRC Tees

Rockwall, Texas

Contract and Retail Screen Printing & Embroidery


----------



## discoqueen

North Dallas here. Happy to see some other Texans!


----------



## jwalk2515

I will be between Lewisville and Denton (Corinth) when I return from Iraq and get set up late next month or Sept.

James


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Kountze, TX here north of Beaumont


----------



## tshirthippie

Fort Worth here


----------



## TrippZ

If anyone near Austin TX needs some extra hands, I would really like to learn so I can start on a brand of clothing that I have been considering.

Let me know if you would like some eager employment!


----------



## instocklabels

There are two really good screen printers in Houston and in Katy. Also there is a really good one off of Handley-Ederville Rd. in Fort Worth. I just can't remember the name.


----------



## ramdisk

Amarillo TX here, I do a hobby screenprinting, vinyl, and rhinestones.


----------



## dotcom

Yes. College Station.


----------



## bobbyskims

I'm from Friendswood, South of Houston. Hello everybody! 

I'm in need of a flash dryer if any of you have an extra one lying around or are looking to upgrade I would love to buy it and take it off your hands haha.


----------



## werdizthaword

@bobbyskims i saw a few on Craigslist recently ...may want to check there


----------



## bobbyskims

werdizthaword said:


> @bobbyskims i saw a few on Craigslist recently ...may want to check there


Yeah I have been but either nobody wants to split up their products or they don't reply, I'll keep looking though, thanks!


----------



## mikewozowski

do any of you texas printers accept photoshop files for printing tshirts?

i have a guy i use, and he always converts my files to corel draw, but he usually ends up messing something up. so i would like to find someone fairly close by who is willing to work with photoshop files.

i am in the houston area. 

anyone interested in working with me, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## pyrophire

You can find me at the furthest west tip of Texas in El Paso. I do sticker printing mainly, including vinyl. I also do screen printing, heatpress vinyl, signs, and other random things.


----------



## cottonroyalty

I know this is an old post but what up Texas boys and girls!!! My shop is in the Dallas area.


----------



## D3L0C4T3D

Austin, TX 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## texasjack49

New Braunfels,Tx here
We do Promotional Products and do Sublimation printing and Vinyl in house, contract out our Screenprinting and Embroidery


----------



## mrmagoo82

In Bridge City here, (Near Beaumont) everything from Business Cards, Design to T-Shirts and Sublimation, some vinyl


----------



## Inkworkstudio

We are located in Fort Worth, Texas. Screen printing(plastisol, water based, foil, over sized, and foil with color.) DTG printing, embroidery, finishing, offset printing, large format printing, and vinyl plotting. Also channel letters and light boxes.

Anything you need. Contact at [email protected]


-Devin


----------



## MaupinPhoto

New1 said:


> Anyone in the DFW area?


I'm in Dallas - a newby. I have Photoshop skills as a professional photographer but mostly clueless so far on T-shrt printing business.


----------



## mstraus2002

in Lindale


----------



## Richmendoza

We are located in downtown Dallas in the arts district. We run a couple of DTG machines, autos, Roland's, and embroidery. We also have a in house seamstress for more creative type apparel.....


----------



## Mudtees1

discoqueen said:


> North Dallas here. Happy to see some other Texans!


Hi there... What's your company name or website?


----------



## Mudtees1

RRC Tees said:


> Rockwall, Texas
> 
> Contract and Retail Screen Printing & Embroidery


Hi there... What's your company name or website?


----------



## Richmendoza

Sorry.
Custom T-Shirt Printing DFW Area | Xpress Custom Print | xpresscustomprint.com


----------



## ChakaJ

Any printers in the Lubbock,TX area?


----------



## Richmendoza

All our Texas people we offer fufillment and wholesale DTG printing. We also have full sublimation. 

Xpresscustomprint.com


----------



## chillinjc

Embroidery and heat press vinyl / vinyl signs in Arlington; we started solely as a digitizing shop, now we're looking to network with anyone local who does screen printing and business cards etc. to cross sell services to clients.


----------

